# French Citizenship through Right of Blood



## SteveSeoul

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I would like to know if I am eligible for French citizenship through Right of Blood. 

Some background information:-

My Great-grandfather was born in French Algeria

My grandfather was born in French Algeria

My mother was born in England and her birth was registered at the French consulate but she never applied for a French passport.

I was born in England but I only have a British birth certificate and British passport. 

Based on the above information, I would be very greatful if someone could help me understand if I'm eligible for French citizenship or not. If Yes, I would like to know how to apply and what supporting documents I need to provide. I've come across different information online that mentions that one can lose their claim to French citizenship because of Art 30-3 French Civil code. 

Thank you all in advance. 

Steve


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'll refer you to this page in the Service Public site (in French): https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F3068

Basically, you need to show that one of your parents is French and/or was French at the time of your birth. In your case, it looks like your mother was registered with the French consulate at her birth, so you'll need to see if she was considered French. (If so, she should have a French birth certificate on file in Nantes - where they keep all these "foreign" birth records.) Requesting her birth record from Nantes might be the first place to look.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SteveSeoul

Bevdeforges said:


> I'll refer you to this page in the Service Public site (in French): https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F3068
> 
> Basically, you need to show that one of your parents is French and/or was French at the time of your birth. In your case, it looks like your mother was registered with the French consulate at her birth, so you'll need to see if she was considered French. (If so, she should have a French birth certificate on file in Nantes - where they keep all these "foreign" birth records.) Requesting her birth record from Nantes might be the first place to look.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you Bev. My mum did not know herself that her birth was registered until I found out from the French consulate etat civil department a few days ago. They confirmed that she is registered so the next step would be to obtain a copy of her birth certificate from Nantes. I have a few questions though. Since my mum's birth was registered at the French consulate, doesn't that automatically make her French? Or does she have to prove that she's French by applying for a CNF (get approved) then get an ID card and passport before I can start with my application? 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Bevdeforges

If she was considered French at birth (i.e. one of her parents was French at the time of her birth) then she should have a French birth certificate in Nantes, given that her birth was registered. Getting a copy of that French birth certificate should save you much of the rest of that hassle. You'll need the birth certificate for her to get an ID card (which is the only "definitive" proof of French nationality). The passport may not be necessary, nor the CNF. The fact of the registration of her birth at the Consulate is a good sign, but assuming all went well, you will need her French birth certificate. (That, however, is available for free and I think you can order it up online these days.)

This is one thing to learn about France. You take things in order. No point in worrying about the next step until the current one is achieved. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SteveSeoul

Hi Bev, Just letting you know that I was able to get a copy of my mother's French birth certificate from Nantes and she was able to get herself a French passport and ID card!!! . She has also applied for her French marriage certificate and Family Book (still waiting to receive those two though).

Now it's my turn to get my French birth certificate registered but I've been told that I first need to get a Certificate of French Nationality (CNF) before I can do anything. 

However, EverHopeful mentioned in another post that you can register a French birth certificate without necessarily having to go down the long CNF route as long as the French parent is willing/available to help with the process. Is anyone familiar with this route? I called the French consulate in London around a month ago but nobody was able to give me any information on this. 

Any advice will be highly appreciated. 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## 95995

SteveSeoul said:


> Hi Bev, Just letting you know that I was able to get a copy of my mother's French birth certificate from Nantes and she was able to get herself a French passport and ID card!!! . She has also applied for her French marriage certificate and Family Book (still waiting to receive those two though).
> 
> Now it's my turn to get my French birth certificate registered but I've been told that I first need to get a Certificate of French Nationality (CNF) before I can do anything.
> 
> However, EverHopeful mentioned in another post that you can register a French birth certificate without necessarily having to go down the long CNF route as long as the French parent is willing/available to help with the process. Is anyone familiar with this route? I called the French consulate in London around a month ago but nobody was able to give me any information on this.
> 
> Any advice will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


Your mother would need to register your birth with the French Consulate in London. However, the CNF is not such a complicated route (that's the route I took myself), although it's a 2-step process, i.e. CNF and once you have that you apply to have your biirth registered whereupon you will get your French version birth certificate. So, either your Mum should take the steps to register your birth, or you should apply for the CNF. You need to contact the etat civil section of the French Consulate in London by *email *- I've posted the specific email address on another thread - email is now the only contact they will reply to. AFAIK they are currently very busy (no doubt at least in great part due to Brexit), but they will get back to you with the details of how to apply - or you may well find details on the website.

Good luck.


----------



## SteveSeoul

Hello everybody, it's been a while. 

UPDATE : My mother was finally able to register her UK marriage with the French authorities and she now has a French marriage certificate + a family book! Hurray!!!

However, it looks like there is no way I can register my French birth certificate without getting a Certificate of French Nationality (CNF). This isn't the path I wanted to go down since it's literally going to take years but it really looks like there is no other way according to the French consulate in London. I was hoping that my mum fought do this for me but it turns out that it's too late since I'm no longer a minor. 

Below is a list of documents I plan to send for my CNF :-

1. My birth certificate (UK)
2. Photocopy of my passport (UK)
3. Father's birth certificate (UK)
4. Mother's birth certificate (France)
5. Mother's marriage certificate (France)
6. Photocopy of my mother's French family book, ID card, and passport. 
7. Grandfather's birth certificate (France)
8. Grandfather's marriage certificate (France)
9. Birth certificates of my Great-grandparents (France) - from national archives but I'm having difficulty finding their marriage certificate. 
10. Proof of my current address

** I am married to a South Korean national so I assume I will need to provide my wife's Korean birth certificate and our marriage certificate too. Not sure.

QUESTION : does anybody know if I need to certify/apostile my British birth certificate along with other foreign certificates? I am aware that French translation is required since these documents will be going to Paris but I'm not sure if I need to certify/apostile? If anyone out there could kindly share some light on this I will be very greatful. Cheers


----------



## 95995

SteveSeoul said:


> Hello everybody, it's been a while.
> 
> UPDATE : My mother was finally able to register her UK marriage with the French authorities and she now has a French marriage certificate + a family book! Hurray!!!
> 
> However, it looks like there is no way I can register my French birth certificate without getting a Certificate of French Nationality (CNF). This isn't the path I wanted to go down since it's literally going to take years but it really looks like there is no other way according to the French consulate in London. I was hoping that my mum fought do this for me but it turns out that it's too late since I'm no longer a minor.
> 
> Below is a list of documents I plan to send for my CNF :-
> 
> 1. My birth certificate (UK)
> 2. Photocopy of my passport (UK)
> 3. Father's birth certificate (UK)
> 4. Mother's birth certificate (France)
> 5. Mother's marriage certificate (France)
> 6. Photocopy of my mother's French family book, ID card, and passport.
> 7. Grandfather's birth certificate (France)
> 8. Grandfather's marriage certificate (France)
> 9. Birth certificates of my Great-grandparents (France) - from national archives but I'm having difficulty finding their marriage certificate.
> 10. Proof of my current address
> 
> ** I am married to a South Korean national so I assume I will need to provide my wife's Korean birth certificate and our marriage certificate too. Not sure.
> 
> QUESTION : does anybody know if I need to certify/apostile my British birth certificate along with other foreign certificates? I am aware that French translation is required since these documents will be going to Paris but I'm not sure if I need to certify/apostile? If anyone out there could kindly share some light on this I will be very greatful. Cheers


If you order UK certificates from the General Register Office (https://www.gov.uk/order-copy-birth-death-marriage-certificate) they constitute a certified copy. Can't comment on documents issued by Korea.

I haven't checked the list of documents to send, but I don't think for one moment you need birth certificates or marriage certificates for great-grandparents.

When you say it "will take years" that's not necessarily the case. However it depends on how much of a backlog Paris and the London Consulate have.

The process could possibly be easier if your mother can have your birth added to her livret de famille; I believe she would need to contact the London Consulate in that regard given you were born in the UK. AFAIK if she is able to do so that would result in you having a French version birth certificate and therefore no need to go the CNF route.

BTW, if you were born in Scotland then you should contact the French Consulate in Scotland.


----------



## ann71902

Best of luck to you. I and my siblings are working on our French citizenship too. (My father was born in Paris in 1932.) I will update periodically (on my thread on this topic) as the process progresses.

Please also do the same! I think we can learn from each other how the process goes and what roadblocks and issues we run into.

I have heard the process is easier under Macron, but we shall see. Again, best of luck.


----------



## SentInError

We're trying a similar process but I think we're a simpler case.

My wife was born in Tanganyika to a UK father (on Crown Service recruited in the UK) and a French mother (born in Bayeux in 1926, now deceased). 

The birth was registered with the consulates of both counties in Dar-es-Salaam (UK & french) and entered into the mother's family book within a year of the birth in 1951. 

We spoke with a notaire in November last year who told us the process should be unproblematic but we couldn't proceed immediately because we're both dual UK/Canadian citizens and we didn't have her Canadian passport with us.

We'll be back in France (where we own a house) in April and hope to file the paperwork then.

Good luck to everyone working on an escape route from damnable Brexit.


----------



## ann71902

SentInError said:


> We're trying a similar process but I think we're a simpler case.
> 
> My wife was born in Tanganyika to a UK father (on Crown Service recruited in the UK) and a French mother (born in Bayeux in 1926, now deceased).
> 
> The birth was registered with the consulates of both counties in Dar-es-Salaam (UK & french) and entered into the mother's family book within a year of the birth in 1951.
> 
> We spoke with a notaire in November last year who told us the process should be unproblematic but we couldn't proceed immediately because we're both dual UK/Canadian citizens and we didn't have her Canadian passport with us.
> 
> We'll be back in France (where we own a house) in April and hope to file the paperwork then.
> 
> Good luck to everyone working on an escape route from damnable Brexit.


Thanks for sharing! 

My dad's birth was registered in Paris when he was born, and we have all the documentation we need.

I'm curious about one thing: why is your case is simpler? What makes it simpler? (Just wondering as any information like this seems to be very helpful.)

Thanks and best of luck to you.


----------



## 95995

ann71902 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> My dad's birth was registered in Paris when he was born, and we have all the documentation we need.
> 
> I'm curious about one thing: why is your case is simpler? What makes it simpler? (Just wondering as any information like this seems to be very helpful.)
> 
> Thanks and best of luck to you.


The wife's birth was registered with the French consulate and included in her parents' family book, so the wife should actually have a French version birth certificate and should be able to obtain it from Nantes - in which case she should only have to apply for her carte d'identité and/or passport.


----------



## ann71902

EverHopeful said:


> The wife's birth was registered with the French consulate and included in her parents' family book, so the wife should actually have a French version birth certificate and should be able to obtain it from Nantes - in which case she should only have to apply for her carte d'identité and/or passport.


Oh, got it. Makes sense!


----------



## 95995

ann71902 said:


> Best of luck to you. I and my siblings are working on our French citizenship too. (My father was born in Paris in 1932.) I will update periodically (on my thread on this topic) as the process progresses.
> 
> Please also do the same! I think we can learn from each other how the process goes and what roadblocks and issues we run into.
> 
> *I have heard the process is easier under Macron*, but we shall see. Again, best of luck.


AFAIK the requirements have not changed; the real stumbling block is the lack of public servants to process applications, especially since Brexit.


----------



## Tracyinthevalles

Hi Steve
I was wondering how you got/are getting on with your application process.

I also wish want to apply for my cnf. I've got some of the French certs - others offer 100 years old are on an online archive so the Mairie told me to just print them off. I hope they'll be accepted as they are not certified within é months!!

My British certs are now being translated. So I'm thinking of the next step

Can I ask you where you lodged your application?
Some CNF forms are suggesting to go to Paris Rue des château des rentiers to hand it in in person.
Or do you have to go to the consulate in the country of birth?
I think I'm like you, living outside the UK. So I was wondering if you sent to a local French consulate?

And if you'd heard back already, as the process if supposed to have been revamped and speeded up last year!!

Appreciate any advice from you all here 
Tracy (^0^)/


----------



## 95995

Tracyinthevalles said:


> Hi Steve
> I was wondering how you got/are getting on with your application process.
> 
> I also wish want to apply for my cnf. I've got some of the French certs - others offer 100 years old are on an online archive so the Mairie told me to just print them off. I hope they'll be accepted as they are not certified within é months!!
> 
> My British certs are now being translated. So I'm thinking of the next step
> 
> Can I ask you where you lodged your application?
> Some CNF forms are suggesting to go to Paris Rue des château des rentiers to hand it in in person.
> Or do you have to go to the consulate in the country of birth?
> I think I'm like you, living outside the UK. So I was wondering if you sent to a local French consulate?
> 
> And if you'd heard back already, as the process if supposed to have been revamped and speeded up last year!!
> 
> Appreciate any advice from you all here
> Tracy (^0^)/


If you print off birth certificates from the relevant online archive, they are acceptable (it's not possible to obtain them elsewhere and if they are archived the people are no longer alive so there is not an issue with them being recent).

If you live outside France, you have to send the request with relevant documentation to Paris - you just mail them in. (If you live in France you take the application to your local tribunal d'instance who will process it. I did this an it only took a couple of weeks.)


----------



## Tracyinthevalles

Thanks for getting back to me Everhopeful, and clarifying that.

Appreciate the quick response 
🤗


----------



## SteveSeoul

Hello Tracy, 

Many apologies for the delay in responding to your question regarding my application process. 

First off, I would like to say a big “Thank You” to EverHopefull and Bev for all the great advice I’ve received from them so far and all the other good advise that they’ve posted on other posts. I really hope that I can make a useful contribution to this amazing forum one day. 

Okay, I’m currently in the process of getting my British birth certificate translated into French. The moment I receive this document, I plan to send my CNF dossier to the address listed below since I was born outside of France and currently live outside of France. 

(le Tribunal d’Instance Paris 13ème, Service de la Nationalité, 30 rue du Château des Rentiers 75013 PARIS) 


If you were born in France but live abroad, it’s a different address. 

If you are currently living in France but born abroad, I believe you can apply at your local district court (EverHopeful please advise if I’m correct here).

Unfortunately my mother can no longer register my birth in her family book because I’m over 18 years old. This can only be done after I get my CNF. I’ve contacted the French general consulate in London and everybody gives the same answer. There is no other way around this :-(.

From what I also understand, the CNF process (when applying from outside of France) can take up to 3 years average! 

Cheers


----------



## 95995

SteveSeoul said:


> Hello Tracy,
> 
> If you were born in France but live abroad, it’s a different address.
> 
> If you are currently living in France but born abroad, I believe you can apply at your local district court (EverHopeful please advise if I’m correct here).
> 
> Unfortunately my mother can no longer register my birth in her family book because I’m over 18 years old. This can only be done after I get my CNF. I’ve contacted the French general consulate in London and everybody gives the same answer. There is no other way around this :-(.
> 
> From what I also understand, the CNF process (when applying from outside of France) can take up to 3 years average!
> 
> Cheers


Hi Steve

1. If you were born in France of a French parent, but live abroad, you normally would not need to apply for a CNF as you would have a French birth certificate. Note that there are other reasons for French people to apply for a CNF because a French birth certificate does not suffice (eg. for some public service posts); the CNF is THE most formal evidence of French citizenship, although not usually required for those who have a French birth certificate.

2. In respect of your mother registering your birth now, this is either a specific issue with the London Consulate, or it is a new requirement. All I know is that SonofFrench's father was able to do so. Sadly, though, it might well be that when you eventually apply for your French birth certificate (through the London Consulate) there may be delays; I didn't have that issue BUT if that was before Brexit.

3. It should definitely not take 3 years, though with current backlogs of applications it may well take over a year (maybe the 3 years includes gathering all the necessary documentation and relevant translations). Non-French EU citizens of course have the option of moving to France and applying for their CNF here as generally speaking the local tribunal d'instance will process the application much faster (although there are also currently significant staffing issues in the justice system which could result in the process taking longer than it did for me once I had all my documentation around 4 years ago). Have to admit though that I did not register my marriage and divorce (no children) as that would have involved yet another country. BTW my parents were married and divorced and remarried and re-divorced, none of which was ever registered with the French Consulate (they had concerns about children with dual nationality and national service etc) even though my father also married and divorced a French woman in France (of course registered ) and an Australian woman in Australia and he did register those. All I can say is !!!!!!!

I think the key is to gather all the documentation as quickly as you can, submit a complete dossier (although they still might require something else), then grit your teeth and be patient (although you definitely should ensure you send the applicant by traceable mail that is signed for). I would also say that it would be well worth following up after day 6 months if you haven't heard back - files can and do go astray.

Good luck!


----------



## skrimfish

Hi all, this is a super useful thread - I am in the same situation (resident and born in UK, mother was French), gathered all my documents and will send off to the Rue des château des rentiers address.

Couple more questions. Did others include a covering letter?

How exactly could one follow up to check that documents have safely arrived (I've never managed to actually get through on the phone - would I have more success writing in person?)

Do they send back the documents promptly once they are accepted? I have 3 other siblings waiting to do the same thing, but obviously they can't start their process until I've passed the original docs (parents' marriage certificate etc) to them.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## 95995

skrimfish said:


> Hi all, this is a super useful thread - I am in the same situation (resident and born in UK, mother was French), gathered all my documents and will send off to the Rue des château des rentiers address.
> 
> Couple more questions. Did others include a covering letter?
> 
> How exactly could one follow up to check that documents have safely arrived (I've never managed to actually get through on the phone - would I have more success writing in person?)
> 
> Do they send back the documents promptly once they are accepted? I have 3 other siblings waiting to do the same thing, but obviously they can't start their process until I've passed the original docs (parents' marriage certificate etc) to them.
> 
> Merci d'avance!


Why can't your siblings get official copies of your parents' marriage certificate? I was able to do so - if they were married in the UK there's an internet site somewhere, and if they were married in France then you can request online from Nantes. It's not usually the original certificate they want.


Yes, you will need a covering letter and you can send your dossier using one of the Royal Mail's tracking services. https://www.postoffice.co.uk/mail


----------



## skrimfish

Great, thank you.

Some further questions on the details I am asked to supply. 

1.Under "Nom et prénoms de l'arrière grand-père" and grand-mère, it only seems to have room for one set of grandparents. are we required to provide one one lineage, or both sets (i.e. do they not want to know all of my mothers' grandparents' details?) 

2.What are people sending for "titre d'identité official"? Copy of passport?

3.On one of the document lists I've been sent, it asks for proof of current address e.g. bills; on another, it does not request this. Have others been asked for this?

4. I have copies of some extra supporting material, e.g. LIvret de Famille for grandparents; my official document of French national service exemption. Should I send these, even if I haven't been instructed to do so? 

Thanks! (and let me know if someone thinks a separate thread is more appropriate for these questions...)


----------



## Bevdeforges

skrimfish said:


> 1.Under "Nom et prénoms de l'arrière grand-père" and grand-mère, it only seems to have room for one set of grandparents. are we required to provide one one lineage, or both sets (i.e. do they not want to know all of my mothers' grandparents' details?)


I suspect they want the information only for the parents of your French parent.



> 2.What are people sending for "titre d'identité official"? Copy of passport?


Normally, this would be your national identity card, but since the UK doesn't have one, your passport is the best you can do.



> 3.On one of the document lists I've been sent, it asks for proof of current address e.g. bills; on another, it does not request this. Have others been asked for this?


I'll leave this for others to answer.


> 4. I have copies of some extra supporting material, e.g. LIvret de Famille for grandparents; my official document of French national service exemption. Should I send these, even if I haven't been instructed to do so?


If they need this sort of thing, they'll come back and ask for it. But if you have an exemption from French national service, I would think that means you're already recognized as French.

I'll let the folks who have gone through the process guide you from here.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## 95995

skrimfish said:


> Great, thank you.
> 
> Some further questions on the details I am asked to supply.
> I have copies of some extra supporting material, e.g. LIvret de Famille for grandparents; *my official document of French national service exemption*. Should I send these, even if I haven't been instructed to do so?
> 
> Thanks! (and let me know if someone thinks a separate thread is more appropriate for these questions...)


If you have this, it would seem to me that your birth has been registered in France - you may not be aware that your mother did that, but it makes a huge difference. It means that you are already officially French and that you have a French version birth certificate (held in Nantes if you were born in the UK), *therefore don't need to go through this process*. I would suggest you request a copy of your French birth certificate. It is provided free and can be requested online - see this link https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F1427 and click on _Né(e) à l'étranger_ then select _Faire la demande_, then _En ligne_.

Once you have that (and if you were born in the UK but not Scotland) you can request a carte d'identité (free) and/or a passport from the French Consulate in London.

It would be really good if you would read this post and respond rather than posting the same/similar questions on more than one thread and not acknowledging responses.


----------



## jacqui12345

95995 said:


> If you print off birth certificates from the relevant online archive, they are acceptable (it's not possible to obtain them elsewhere and if they are archived the people are no longer alive so there is not an issue with them being recent).
> 
> If you live outside France, you have to send the request with relevant documentation to Paris - you just mail them in. (If you live in France you take the application to your local tribunal d'instance who will process it. I did this an it only took a couple of weeks.)


if I live in scotland but have a house in France and can get their easily, is it possible to go to the local tribunal where my house is and apply from there? or because im a British citizen and actually live in edinburgh do I have to send my dossier to Paris? according to this forum the Paris route seems to take far longer (does anyone know roughly how long?)


----------



## jacqui12345

95995 said:


> If you have this, it would seem to me that your birth has been registered in France - you may not be aware that your mother did that, but it makes a huge difference. It means that you are already officially French and that you have a French version birth certificate (held in Nantes if you were born in the UK), *therefore don't need to go through this process*. I would suggest you request a copy of your French birth certificate. It is provided free and can be requested online - see this link Acte de naissance : demande de copie intégrale ou d'extrait and click on _Né(e) à l'étranger_ then select _Faire la demande_, then _En ligne_.
> 
> Once you have that (and if you were born in the UK but not Scotland) you can request a carte d'identité (free) and/or a passport from the French Consulate in London.
> 
> It would be really good if you would read this post and respond rather than posting the same/similar questions on more than one thread and not acknowledging responses.


what is the difference of being born in scotland and living in scotland - which I am, compared to England. I have tried to get in touch with the edinburgh consulate but they said they don't deal with CNF applications


----------



## Bevdeforges

This thread is a couple of years old and the terms and conditions for these types of administrative functions have changed quite a bit over the last couple of years, thanks to both Covid and Brexit. You may well want to set up a new thread to try to get the latest and greatest info on applying for a CNF from outside the country.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

jacqui12345 said:


> what is the difference of being born in scotland and living in scotland - which I am, compared to England. I have tried to get in touch with the edinburgh consulate *but they said they don't deal with CNF applications*


Well, that is true. CNF outside France goes through Paris. However, they should be able to offer advice and the necessary forms. That's what the Brussels consulate did for me.

Sounds like they are as bad as the London consulate (my brother and sister have had huge obstacles placed in their way in London - took a letter from a French lawyer to get London moving!). Brussels consulate is as helpful and friendly as one could hope.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> However, they should be able to offer advice and the necessary forms. That's what the Brussels consulate did for me.


You'll often find that only one consulate in a country handles certain functions. For the UK, that's usually the London consulate where they have the largest staff. Some of the "satellite" consulates are there primarily for business liaisons.


----------

